# Cyclops replacement bulbs?



## lightsaber69 (Jan 15, 2006)

I read about the p60's fitting with a little work, but has anybody found a source for replacement bulbs for the cyclops 2x123 lights. I would just go buy more of the lights but I havent seen them at my sams anymore.


----------



## fivemega (Jan 15, 2006)

lightsaber69 said:


> I read about the p60's fitting with a little work, but has anybody found a source for replacement bulbs for the cyclops 2x123 lights. I would just go buy more of the lights but I havent seen them at my sams anymore.


Are you looking for this?


----------



## cratz2 (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure those would fit. The big Cyclops thread said that the UK 2 and 4 watt jobbies would fit as well. 

Here is that thread.


----------



## Flame (Jan 15, 2006)

HAs anyone tried these from Lighthound? 
http://www.lighthound.com/sales/chinese_flashlights.htm

Down about the middle of the page...


----------



## carbine15 (Jan 16, 2006)

They are exactly the same as the eBay auction mentioned before. They work fine but not as bright and artifact free as the original Cyclops light. I really love the UkLED solution, though it's not nearly as bright and turns the light into a different animal altogether. For max brightness and shortest runtime i'd get the 4Watt UK assembly. For cheap backups.. yeah, get some 6V replacement bulbs from Lighthound.


----------



## lightsaber69 (Jan 16, 2006)

Do the UK lamp assemblies use a smooth reflector? How does the beam pattern compare to the cyclops? Does the 2 watt lamp have the same output as the original or would the 4 watt be more comparable? Thanks


----------



## carbine15 (Jan 16, 2006)

The beams for the UK lights are exactly as described in their respective reviews LINK UK4AA
LINK Rechargeable 4AA
LINK UKeLED


----------

